# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  Constant dreaming of someone I haven't met

## Dira

This is my first time posting here or even posting anything about my dreams. But I need help figuring out one of my dreams. I am usually good at figuring out my dreams and what they mean. But I guess that maybe because all the stress I currently have I can't figure it out, I am trying to move out of the island I live in and back to the states among other things. But my dreams are about the same person, and the dream is very specific. I buy a house in a col de sac which is surrounded by a family that has lived there for years, it so happens that the house I brought belongs to the grandson (which is the man I keep dreaming about) he is very nice, taller then me and I am 5 10, he has a beard, and long blondish/reddish hair. The dreams are always the same I meet him and as I am dreaming and even daydreaming, I have this strong feeling that I know this guy, but really know him! And yet every time that I say his name is like the part in kill bill where Beatrix Kiddo says her name and it beeps it out, well just like that. But I get this feeling that I know this guy very well, even enough to say in the dreams I fall for him, but yet I have NEVER seen him in my life. I am driving my self crazy trying to figure this out.

----------


## Jim1960

Are you dreaming about moving back to the states? Or is the dream only about the new home and the man selling it?
It could be a premonition of things to come and maybe should be taken as as exciting evidence of your near future reality. 

On my way last week to pick up my prime rib I ordered from a new-to-me butcher, I envisioned the proprietors appearance. When I arrived she was exactly what I envisioned. We all have the ability to see things in advance, yet most folks don't recognize this gift.

----------


## nightflick

Sounds to me like you have a serious connection to this man in some way.  Sometimes things like
this, when explored, turn into disasters, but sometimes they can turn into the start of a close
relationship that is meant to be.

----------


## Clidu

I heard somewhere that the brain cannot make a person....all the people you see in your dream are people you have seen in your life but havent gave much notice to..weather its a taxi driver or someone you glanced at once or even on t.v? I personaly feel that the person does exist =)

----------

